# Kroger...yea the GROCERY STORE



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

A friend of mine works at Kroger, and she called me to tell me they got a huge shipment of bettas in this week. They are selling them - in VASES with a rose - as valentines gifts. The staff were not given any instructions on how to change the water, feed, or anything like that. She was so excited, thought I would be too, thought I would "run right over' and see them all.. 

She didn't understand why I was not.
:-(


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

....did they check to make sure roses aren't poisonous to fish?
And the thorns?

x.x Not to mention the vase thing as a whole....I know I link to a betta care sheet if you have acess to a printer, make a couple copies for people to pick up?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

That kind of sucks. :-(
A care sheet is a good idea though!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I *hate* it when people can't see beyond profit, especially concerning living creatures.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

OHMYGOSH we could also sell puppies with little Cupid wings and chocolate hearts!!! ...what? That's animal cruelty???? HMMM....

Seriously though, as if I already didn't hate Valentine's day and all of it's profit making.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh. My God. O_O ajkgsoahgs That's soo freaking horrible.
*Runs to Kroger to save the bettas*


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

So... For Valentine's Day you can give your girlfriend a fish that if given the chance will kill its mate when they're not in the process of breeding? Does anyone else find that kind of strange?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

^ LOL. "this is how I feel about you. a fish that will burn in it's own ammonia since you won't take care of it I'm sure"


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL ^^ these last 2 comment.....are....the best! but i hope the roses had no thorns...


----------



## neonlights (Jan 25, 2012)

whoever came up with that idea is an idiot. I used to work at kroger a few years back, never saw anything like that then. but yeah its most likely people with the mindset that fish are just for decoration........and I hate valentines day too.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it horrible of me to wanna go to my local ex-Kroger (now Logli) and see if they got these thing's so I can pick up a betta to rescue?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is a link to a care sheet that I found:
http://www.healthybetta.com/downloads/Betta_Care_Sheet.pdf

I would say to go to your local library and print out about 30-40 copies of it and place the copies next to the betta vases, in a pile at the cash register and maybe have the cashier give one out to someone who is buying a betta, hand them out yourself if you have the time or get someone else, or put them in a pile on the counter next to them. Just basically somewhere very visible.

Also if it was me in this situation I would either write a letter, go to the manager or if one of the bosses were there, I'd see if I can talk to them about some kind of education for water changes feelings, ect. Or even the whole idea in general.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That care sheet is ok, but it misses out one of the most important ingredients of betta keeping - heat! I think it would be better to write your own. You can get many places to print them out pretty cheaply.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That is sickening.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> That care sheet is ok, but it misses out one of the most important ingredients of betta keeping - heat! I think it would be better to write your own. You can get many places to print them out pretty cheaply.


Yea it kinda does. I have an idea....


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

I asked her about them yesterday. She said they were looking awful so the manager just gave them to all the employees. At least their out of the store, hopefully the people that took them will care for them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, I hope so.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> This is a link to a care sheet that I found:
> http://www.healthybetta.com/downloads/Betta_Care_Sheet.pdf


I think I might "drop" some of these at my Petsmart. :twisted:

On Topic: It's good that they snapped out of it and gave them to the employees. I hope the employees know what they are doing.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never saw those at my Kroger but I never look at the flower section. I'll have to look next time I go there.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe hand out some of those care sheets to the employees, just in case?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Blame the floral dept manager (half of the time it's the manager for produce) for ordering them.. hate those vases.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Badjer said:


> OHMYGOSH we could also sell puppies with little Cupid wings and chocolate hearts!!! ...what? That's animal cruelty???? HMMM....
> 
> Seriously though, as if I already didn't hate Valentine's day and all of it's profit making.



Good point. Sadly, "fish are just fish" to most people. And unfortunately, betta are decor if nothing else :/




bettalover2033 said:


> Also if it was me in this situation I would either write a letter, go to the manager or if one of the bosses were there, I'd see if I can talk to them about some kind of education for water changes feelings, ect. Or even the whole idea in general.



The manager at a large outlet like that will only be responsible for ordering them out of the COMPANY's order charts. I would talk to the regional manager and then get the contact info for the Main Office for Kruger's as a whole.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Laki said:


> The manager at a large outlet like that will only be responsible for ordering them out of the COMPANY's order charts. I would talk to the regional manager and then get the contact info for the Main Office for Kruger's as a whole.


Well I don't know how this Kruger works, but it would be someone that has the highest authority.

Or just to the company of Kruger itself


----------

